# Dj Ringo vs Damiano:"Italia triste da quando fai musica".



## admin (27 Settembre 2022)

Dopo Cruciani anche DJ Ringo attacca Damiano dei Maneskin. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Damiano, il Paese è triste da quando hai cominciato a fare musica”.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Cruciani anche DJ Ringo attacca Damiano dei Maneskin. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Damiano, il Paese è triste da quando hai cominciato a fare musica”.



Numero uno. E non a caso, milanista.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Cruciani anche DJ Ringo attacca Damiano dei Maneskin. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Damiano, il Paese è triste da quando hai cominciato a fare musica”.


per non essere ripetitivo adesso critico Ringo e gli altri, dov'erano tutti questi artisti fassisti fino a ieri? ci hanno lasciato soli


----------



## Devil man (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per non essere ripetitivo adesso critico Ringo e gli altri, dov'erano tutti questi artisti fassisti fino a ieri? ci hanno lasciato soli


avevano paura di perdere il posto fisso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Cruciani anche DJ Ringo attacca Damiano dei Maneskin. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Damiano, il Paese è triste da quando hai cominciato a fare musica”.


Godo tantissimo. Era ora che qualcuno cominciasse a "sputtanare" sti meldaskin, finalmente qualcosa si sta muovendo.


----------



## Gamma (27 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Cruciani anche DJ Ringo attacca Damiano dei Maneskin. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Damiano, il Paese è triste da quando hai cominciato a fare musica”.


Capisco che qui i Maneskin stiano sulle balle a molti (a me sono indifferenti), ma la risposta di DJ Ringo è un attacco personale a caso, nulla di così condivisibile.

Apprezzo molto di più la risposta di Cruciani.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Cruciani anche DJ Ringo attacca Damiano dei Maneskin. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Damiano, il Paese è triste da quando hai cominciato a fare musica”.



Certo DJ Ringo è uno molto autorevole...
I Maneskin possono piacere o meno ma negare che stiano avendo un successo clamoroso è impossibile.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Settembre 2022)

Possono piacere o meno e a me fanno ribrezzo,come magari a qualcuno non piacerà qualche altro tipo di artista,la musica è abbastanza opinabile e c'è n'è per tutti,ma questo sembra un attacco personale.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo DJ Ringo è uno molto autorevole...
> I Maneskin possono piacere o meno ma negare che stiano avendo un successo clamoroso è impossibile.


un successo immeritato,è questo il punto. se fossero schierati a destra,sarebbero finiti subito,sicuro. 
se si fossero limitati a fare soltanto il loro mestiere,cioè suonare e cantare,sarebbero durati come un gatto in tangenziale. sono solo dei mostri creati dal sistema politically correct


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2022)

_Oh Ethan torna a casa che il freddo qui si fa sentire... oh Ethan torna a casa che non posso più aspettare._


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> un successo immeritato,è questo il punto. se fossero schierati a destra,sarebbero finiti subito,sicuro.
> se si fossero limitati a fare soltanto il loro mestiere,cioè suonare e cantare,sarebbero durati come un gatto in tangenziale. sono solo dei mostri creati dal sistema politically correct




Se il successo è meritato o meno lo decide chi consuma il “prodotto” musica. Io li trovo eccessivi ma prendo atto che hanno un grande seguito.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se il successo è meritato o meno lo decide chi consuma il “prodotto” musica. Io li trovo eccessivi ma prendo atto che hanno un grande seguito.


allora significa che siamo non nella melma,di piu...oltre.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> allora significa che siamo non nella melma,di piu...oltre.



Ti servivano i Maneskin per capirlo?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti servivano i Maneskin per capirlo?


per me prima tornano nel dimenticatoio,e meglio sarà per la società. questi qui senza il PD sarebbero ancora a suonare nei localetti da due soldi,dai su..non è questione di gusti,ce ne sono tanti che fanno musica di melma come la loro eppure non hanno sfondato


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> per me prima tornano nel dimenticatoio,e meglio sarà per la società. questi qui senza il PD sarebbero ancora a suonare nei localetti da due soldi,dai su..non è questione di gusti,ce ne sono tanti che fanno musica di melma come la loro eppure non hanno sfondato



Nessuno costringe la gente ad acquistare la loro musica o ad andare ai loro concerti. In Italia hanno avuto successo pure Scanu e Carta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuno costringe la gente ad acquistare la loro musica o ad andare ai loro concerti. In Italia hanno avuto successo pure Scanu e Carta.


il problema non è la loro musica,lo sai


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il problema non è la loro musica,lo sai



Tutti gli artisti sono schierati chi apertamente chi i modo meno plateale.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutti gli artisti sono schierati chi apertamente chi i modo meno plateale.


si ma un conto è fare come fanno loro che strumentalizzano,un conto sono altri che dicono apertamente la loro posizione e basta


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> si ma un conto è fare come fanno loro che strumentalizzano,un conto sono altri che dicono apertamente la loro posizione e basta



Amico mio anche quello è marketing.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2022)

sono un prodotto del PD tanto come le sardine, e come loro devono sparire.


----------

